# Gearscore?



## Bulllet15 (6. November 2009)

weiß nich ganz ob ich das jetzt ins richtige forum gepackt hab aber naja....egal.
also ich hab mir gestern mal sagen lassen das man sich iwie im i-net den gearscore errechnen lassen kann und das einem da iwie angezeigt werden soll was vlt noch falsch gesockelt sein könnte....leider find ich da nix. das einzige was ich gefunden habe ist das addon "gearscore" das zeigt mir zwar meinen (4756) und den gs von anderen spielern an, aber halt ohne weitere infos dazu. ja und da wollt ich mal fragen ob da vlt wer ne seite in petto hat. wenn mir da wer helfen kann wäre ich sehr dankbar.
MfG Bulllet


----------



## NeonGate3 (6. November 2009)

Schau mal auf be.imba.hu nach


----------



## Trig (6. November 2009)

Servus,

ich persönlich bervorzuge www.wow-heroes.com


----------



## Kargaro (6. November 2009)

Ich empfehle http://wow-heroes.com/


----------



## kaepteniglo (6. November 2009)

http://www.gearscoreaddon.com


----------



## Arosk (6. November 2009)

http://be.imba.hu ... das beste.


----------



## kromagus (6. November 2009)

ich inde beimba.hu auch geil schau ma einfach rein


----------



## Terinder (6. November 2009)

kaepteniglo schrieb:


> http://www.gearscoreaddon.com




Benutze ich auch, echt super Addon um schnell zu schauen wie die Leute equippt sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Man muss ja nichtmal das Charakter beachten Fenster öffnen^^


----------



## Bulllet15 (6. November 2009)

also erstmal vielen vielen dank für die schnellen antworten....aber eins versteh ich grad nich ganz "Overcapped defenses: -1.77% crit chance on you (safe to free up 44 defense or 145 RR if you prefer other stats) [?]
Defense rating of 116 is not optimal: 114 or 119 may be better"

also ich muss dazu sagen ich bin dudu tank und von daher ist def rating für mich ja ehh unwichtig schließlich hab ich unbuffed 43%ausweichen oder? und was mein die mit "RR"


----------



## Magexe (6. November 2009)

Bulllet15 schrieb:


> also erstmal vielen vielen dank für die schnellen antworten....aber eins versteh ich grad nich ganz "Overcapped defenses: -1.77% crit chance on you (safe to free up 44 defense or 145 RR if you prefer other stats) [?]
> Defense rating of 116 is not optimal: 114 or 119 may be better"
> 
> also ich muss dazu sagen ich bin dudu tank und von daher ist def rating für mich ja ehh unwichtig schließlich hab ich unbuffed 43%ausweichen oder? und was mein die mit "RR"



resilience oder so naja aufjeden abhärtung ^^


----------



## Bulllet15 (6. November 2009)

achsoooo aber gut die abhärtung kommt ehh nur von den armschienen und das is für pve ja ehh nicht relevant.


----------



## Albrandth (6. November 2009)

Bulllet15 schrieb:


> also erstmal vielen vielen dank für die schnellen antworten....aber eins versteh ich grad nich ganz "Overcapped defenses: -1.77% crit chance on you (safe to free up 44 defense or 145 RR if you prefer other stats) [?]



Das heißt, dass Du 44 Verteidigung bzw. 145 Abhärtungswertung über dem Wert bist, um Immun gegen kritische Treffer zu sein. Es ist also ein Hinweis, dass Du z.B. umsockeln kannst, falls Du Verteidigungs-/Abhärtungwertung gesockelt hast, oder eben Gegenstände mit Verteidigungs-/Abhärtungswertung gegen Gegenstände ohne austauschen (die z.B. mehr Ausdauer/Beweglichkeit/was auch immer haben) kannst.



Bulllet15 schrieb:


> Defense rating of 116 is not optimal: 114 or 119 may be better"



Für einen Punkt Verteidigung werden (auf Stufe 80) 4,92 Punkte Verteidigungswertung benötigt. Das bedeutet, dass 116 Verteidigungswertung ungefähr 23,58 Verteidigung entsprechen. Das Spiel zählt aber nur volle Punkte, in diesem Fall 23. D.h. 0,58 Verteidigung oder eben 2 Punkte Verteidigungswertung sind "verschenkt" bzw. eben nicht optimal genutzt (sie haben ja keinen Effekt). Entweder reduziert bzw. erhöht die Verteidigungswertung um 2 bzw. 3 und kommt so an eine "optimale" Ausnutzung der Verteidigunswertung (hier also 114 oder 119).



Bulllet15 schrieb:


> also ich muss dazu sagen ich bin dudu tank und von daher ist def rating für mich ja ehh unwichtig schließlich hab ich unbuffed 43%ausweichen oder?



Jeder Punkt Verteidigung bringt immerhin noch 0.04% verfehlen, ausweichen, parieren und blocken. Die letzten Beiden bringen als Druide natürlich nichts, weshalb Verteidigung bzw. -swertung für Druiden nicht so toll ist wie für Krieger, Paladine und (begrenzt, da kein blocken möglich) Todesrittern.


----------



## 13101987 (6. November 2009)

be.imba.hu finde ich eher bescheiden. Ich habe laut der Seite nicht genug Hit (Bin Schurke und für alle die es nicht wissen, Hitcap beim Schurken liegt bei ~900, 99 ist must have, der Rest nice to have (als Kampfschurke)).
Und ich würde mich auch nicht auf solche Seiten bei der Sockelung meines Charakters verlassen, mir werden von vielen Seiten Arp Sockel empfohlen, was sich bei mir aber nicht lohnt da fehlendes Trinket und zu wenig Arp auf dem Equip selbst.
Ebenso sollte man selber wissen für was man bereit ist und für was nicht. Ich habe schon Leute in PDK 25 dabei gehabt welche meinten, dass sie laut dieser Seite für PDK 25 geeignet sind, ihre Combopunkte als Schurke in einem 7 min Kampf mit 60 Tücker Klinge aufgebaut haben, Leute die PvP Equip, mit PvP Skillungen reinrannten, Schattenpriester die NUR Gedankenschinden genutzt haben usw usw.
Diese Seiten berücksichtigen nicht was ein Spieler kann und das macht schon eine Menge aus. Leute die sich eisern an ihre Rota halten die sie irgendeinem Guide entnommen haben und nicht auf kleinigkeiten wie ein auslaufendes Zerhäckseln achten oder Leute die nicht in der Lage sind Texte ganz zu lesen und dann im WoW Forum jammern warum der auf Meucheln geskillte Schurke mit einer Rota ohne Blutung weniger DMG macht obwohl es doch vor vielen Tagen mal besprochen wurde und rauskam, dass Blutung bei einer Kampfskillung ab einem gewissen Equip schlechter als Ausweiden ist werden in diesen Seiten auch als bereit für irgendeinen Raid erklärt.
Wenn du wissen willst, ob du falsch gesockelt hast bietet es sich eher an sich mit seinem Char auseinander zu setzen, zu schauen welcher Wert am meisten bringt oder das Spreedsheat zu befragen oder gar einfach mal Guides zu lesen


----------



## Albrandth (6. November 2009)

13101987 schrieb:


> be.imba.hu finde ich eher bescheiden. Ich habe laut der Seite nicht genug Hit (Bin Schurke und für alle die es nicht wissen, Hitcap beim Schurken liegt bei ~900, 99 ist must have, der Rest nice to have (als Kampfschurke)).



Ich gebe Dir recht, dass solche Seiten nicht der Weisheit letzter Schluss sind und das man ihnen nicht blind vertrauen sollte, ist wohl auch klar. Aber sie liefern doch immer mal wieder Hinweise, was man am eigenen Charakter verbessern kann, z. B. ob man die richtigen Verzauberungen hat. Es handelt sich bei diesen Seiten um Auswertungen. Wie man mit diesen Auswertungen umgeht, ist jedem selbst überlassen.



13101987 schrieb:


> Wenn du wissen willst, ob du falsch gesockelt  hast bietet es sich eher an sich mit seinem Char auseinander zu setzen,  zu schauen welcher Wert am meisten bringt oder das Spreedsheat zu  befragen oder gar einfach mal Guides zu lesen



Und woher weiß ich, dass der Guide oder das Spreadsheet nicht veraltet ist oder einfach falsch rechnet? Zudem ersetzten sie die eigenen Erfahrungen nicht, sondern bieten (was ja "Guide" schon bedeutet) Wegweiser und Anleitungen, wie man seinen Charakter (vielleicht) besser spielen kann. Und dies trifft auch auf Auswertungsseiten wie be.imba.hu oder www.wow-heroes.com zu.


----------



## Dandeloo (3. März 2010)

Zum Thema Gearscore haben wir übrigens gestern eine FAQ veröffentlicht, wer noch nicht drüber gestolpert ist: http://www.buffed.de/wow/news/14168/GearScore-WoW-FAQ


----------



## DanielMK (3. März 2010)

Gear Score ist der größte Müll den es gibt . . . und sollte verboten werden -.-*

weil jeder Idiot (auf mein Sever) nur auf den GS guck und das ich echt zum kotzen. . .




gruß Daniel


----------



## ThEDiciple (3. März 2010)

DanielMK schrieb:


> Gear Score ist der größte Müll den es gibt . . . und sollte verboten werden -.-*
> 
> weil jeder Idiot (auf mein Sever) nur auf den GS guck und das ich echt zum kotzen. . .
> 
> ...



dafür kann das addon allein aber nix das die leute zu dumm sind es zu benutzen bzw einschätzen können. ich nutze mittlerweile eh nur noch elitist group was mir besseren überblick über die erfahrung des chars (boss kills werden angezeigt bzw besondere erfolge z.B auch hero modes usw) . aber wie gesagt die addons zeigen weiterhin kein skill des spielers an , sie bieten nur schnell nen groben überblick . das es wiederum leute gibt die nur auf jenes achten kann man halt nicht ändern, aber auch die werden irgentwann den extrem gs player finden der seiner score im restlichen spiel nicht gerecht wird heißt 0 movement, schlechte dps usw ^^ aber na zu oft hier schon ausdiskutiert um wieder ne welle zu schlagen.

btw www.wow-heroes.com is top, beimba ist aber auch net schlecht


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (4. März 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gnorfal (4. März 2010)

Isn GS von 5710 nun gut,mittel oder schlecht?



> be.imba.hu finde ich eher bescheiden. Ich habe laut der Seite nicht genug Hit (Bin Schurke und für alle die es nicht wissen, Hitcap beim Schurken liegt bei ~*900, 99 *ist must have, der Rest nice to have (als Kampfschurke)).



Das halte ich für masslos übertrieben.


----------



## Bigfeet (4. März 2010)

Terinder schrieb:


> Benutze ich auch, echt super Addon um schnell zu schauen wie die Leute equippt sind
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



genau, wozu auch anschauen was er anhat. "GS von 2700, boah, das doch viel zu wenig für AK"
ich hab leider keine ahnung wie hoch mein GS ist, aber im rp equip komm ich schon auf 2700, soviel weiss ich schon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Harrrry (4. März 2010)

Bulllet15 schrieb:


> weiß nich ganz ob ich das jetzt ins richtige forum gepackt hab aber naja....egal.
> also ich hab mir gestern mal sagen lassen das man sich iwie im i-net den gearscore errechnen lassen kann und das einem da iwie angezeigt werden soll was vlt noch falsch gesockelt sein könnte....leider find ich da nix. das einzige was ich gefunden habe ist das addon "gearscore" das zeigt mir zwar meinen (4756) und den gs von anderen spielern an, aber halt ohne weitere infos dazu. ja und da wollt ich mal fragen ob da vlt wer ne seite in petto hat. wenn mir da wer helfen kann wäre ich sehr dankbar.
> MfG Bulllet



Was du suchst ist das Addon "Elitist Group".


----------



## Mäuserich (4. März 2010)

Gearscore halte ich, nachdem was ich davon gehört habe denn selber nutzte ich es nicht, für eine gute Möglichkeit sich in einer Random-Gruppe einen ganz groben und schnellen Überblick über das Equip der Mitspieler zu machen und so abzuschätzen wie forsch man vorgehen kann.
Für die Zusammenstellung eines Raids halte ich es für zu ungenau, vor allem da hier zu leicht getrickst werden kann.

Elitist Group finde ich von den Möglichkeiten her sehr gut, nur leider hat es den Nachteil das der Spieler anwesend sein muss. Ich kenne eine Menge Spieler die mit CD in Og rumstehen, oder nicht extra für nen Check umloggen wollten wenn sie grad auf nem Twink waren.

Bislang habe ich meine Checks immer "manuell" über das Arsenal gemacht, werde aber jetzt wohl auf wow-heroes umsteigen. Hab mir die Seite grad mal angeschaut und finde sie sehr übersichtlich, ausserdem enthält sie alles was ich wissen muss.


----------



## Onecrit (4. März 2010)

gearscore is sowas von scheiße...


----------



## Zafric (4. März 2010)

Gnorfal schrieb:


> Das halte ich für masslos übertrieben.




Du hast jetzt aber keine 999,99 dabei rausgelesen oder?

Weil 99 ist gemeint mit Must Have für Combat und keineswegs übertrieben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Primordial (4. März 2010)

Wenn du deinen Charakter pimpen willst, benutzt rawr!

http://www.codeplex.com/Rawr


----------



## Selidia (4. März 2010)

DanielMK schrieb:


> Gear Score ist der größte Müll den es gibt . . . und sollte verboten werden -.-*
> 
> weil jeder Idiot (auf mein Sever) nur auf den GS guck und das ich echt zum kotzen. . .
> 
> ...




Da ist wohl jemand frustriert, weil er nirgends mitgenommen wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CrAzyPsyCh0 (4. März 2010)

auf meinem server nimmt das langsam auch extrem überhand. da sind noobs die fordern für ak10 nen gs von über 5000.
oder für icc10er von 5200. 5200 heißt icc25 gear. dabei ist icc10 ausgelegt das man es mit pdk10 gear schaffen kann. 
man soll also um nach icc10 zu gehen erstmal icc25 abfarmen. ja sehr sinnig.
oder wenn dann noch gefordert wird, dass man 10/12 clear hat (was vielleicht 2-6 gilden des servers ham). diese gruppen werden dann wenigstens niemals zu stande kommen.

ich hoffe dieses addon wird bald von blizzard geblockt. der entwickler gehört erschlagen.


----------



## Gerti (5. März 2010)

Onecrit schrieb:


> gearscore is sowas von scheiße...



Bäume sind sowas von scheiße...

Damit überzeugst du echt alle 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@Selidia:

Hexer müssen Simcraft nehmen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und ein GS von 5,7 müsste Top sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chakata (5. März 2010)

Terinder schrieb:


> Benutze ich auch, echt super Addon um schnell zu schauen wie die Leute equippt sind
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Und was sagt dir diese Zahl dann da die du siehst? Habe einen krieger den ich nicht mehr spiele der hat ein 1A Heal Stoffequip mit Gearscore von um die 5500. Verarsch ich immer so Clowns mit die null plan haben.


----------



## Popeldopel (5. März 2010)

Chakata schrieb:


> Und was sagt dir diese Zahl dann da die du siehst? Habe einen krieger den ich nicht mehr spiele der hat ein 1A Heal Stoffequip mit Gearscore von um die 5500. Verarsch ich immer so Clowns mit die null plan haben.




naja  jeder der sich mal 5 minuten mit GS beschäftigt hat weiß, dass mans so einstellen kann das zB für deinen krieger auch nur platte sachen gewertet werden. außerdem kannste dir das equipp von allen leuten die du gescannt hast anschauen, ohne sockel aber immerhin. ich find das es eig n gutes addon ist, man sollte es nur net als einziges kriterium für irgendwas nehmen.
edith says: den itemschnitt kannste dir auch anzeigen lassen, und nach dem wird ja schon seit monaten gefragt..
lg


----------



## Super PePe (5. März 2010)

Gearscore ist Spitze! Aus nur einem einzigen Grund:

lfm ony10 min gs5k (3900 ideal)
lfm icc10 nh min gs 5.5k (4900/5000 ideal) 
lfm pdk10 5.2k¹ (4100 ideal)
lfm pdok10 min 5.6k¹ (4900 ideal)

das heißt für mich: getrost ignorieren, die Truppe wird scheitern + Raidleiter, der so absurde Vorstellungen hat ohne zu merken das er eher an seiner eigenen Unfähigkeit als an seinem Gear verreckt, auf ignore setzen

und kommt mir nun nicht mit "man will aj zügig durch rushen" .. denn keiner der Truppen ist irgendwo zügig vorran gekommen ausser im weinen, flamen und vom Friedhof aus off gehen (Ausnahmen gibt es aber die suchen def. nicht mit offiziellem GS) Selbstverständlich kann einem GS auch schnell verraten wie und wo der Char steht aber das machen meine Augen auch.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (5. März 2010)

CrAzyPsyCh0 schrieb:


> auf meinem server nimmt das langsam auch extrem überhand. da sind noobs die fordern für ak10 nen gs von über 5000.
> oder für icc10er von 5200. 5200 heißt icc25 gear. dabei ist icc10 ausgelegt das man es mit pdk10 gear schaffen kann.
> man soll also um nach icc10 zu gehen erstmal icc25 abfarmen. ja sehr sinnig.
> oder wenn dann noch gefordert wird, dass man 10/12 clear hat (was vielleicht 2-6 gilden des servers ham). diese gruppen werden dann wenigstens niemals zu stande kommen.
> ...


5000 schafft man in 232 ilvl gear das man für heromarken kaufen kann... sprich pdk10 niveau
icc25 gear gibt nen gs von 5800-6000


----------



## Gerti (5. März 2010)

ichbinnichtschuld schrieb:


> 5400 schafft man in 232 ilvl gear das man für heromarken kaufen kann... sprich pdk10 niveau
> icc25 gear gibt nen gs von 5800-6000



Hmm meine Hexe  -->klick  hat laut nem Gildenkollegen nen GS von knapp 5,5k und ich hab bis auf ein Trinket nur 245+ Zeug.
Und DMG mäßig sind so ~6k DPS drinne, zumindest die letzten Arthasfights.Und bei anderen dann je nach dem was zwischen 7k und 8k. Jaraxxus im 25er hatte ich letztens sogar 9,2k 

Bei sowas frage ich mich dann, wieso die Leute für ICC25er Random Leute mit 5,5k+ suchen, wenn die 7k, die ich mit 5,5k mache locke ausreichend sind. Wenn man über 5k ist reicht es sogar für die ersten Bosse.


----------



## Super PePe (5. März 2010)

ichbinnichtschuld schrieb:


> 5400 schafft man in 232 ilvl gear das man für heromarken kaufen kann... sprich pdk10 niveau



das quark, absoluter sogar


----------



## EisblockError (5. März 2010)

Wie ihr alle flamen das GS Truppen, das kann ich zu 99% dementieren, mir ist bislang nur 1 mal passiert das ich einen mit einem hohen GS dabei hatte der dem anspruch nicht gerecht geworden ist.


----------



## EisblockError (5. März 2010)

Gerti schrieb:


> Hmm meine Hexe  -->klick  hat laut nem Gildenkollegen nen GS von knapp 5,5k und ich hab bis auf ein Trinket nur 245+ Zeug.
> Und DMG mäßig sind so ~7k DPS drinne, zumindest die letzten Arthasfights.



Sry aber 7k sind ein bissle wenig, also 9k sollten drinne sein, selbst im 10er


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (5. März 2010)

gearde mal in dala jemanden gefragt mit meinem schurken und ilvl 235 hab ich 5100. der is gerade so genug für icc10 equipped...


----------



## Super PePe (5. März 2010)

EisblockError schrieb:


> Wie ihr alle flamen das GS Truppen, das kann ich zu 99% dementieren, mir ist bislang nur 1 mal passiert das ich einen mit einem hohen GS dabei hatte der dem anspruch nicht gerecht geworden ist.



Es gibt einen kleine aber feinen schwerwiegenden Unterschied:

LFM ony 10 GSmin 5k <<< in meinen Augen eine absolute Bonetruppe die sterben schon beim Trash weil sie null Mobkenntnis haben

LFM ony 10 /w me <<< man joint oh alle um die 5.3k - geht ratz fatz - ohne stau


in einem Raid jemanden in 5.5k+ gear zu erwischen der nicht seine Klasse + Skillung beherrscht ist jedoch selten
in einer Hero Gruppe einen 5.5k+ zu bekommen der seine Klasse + Skillung nicht beherrscht hält sich die Waage mit denen die zu low sind udn dennoch den Leuten den Show stehlen; Warum? ja sonst war er heiler/tank und hat sich das dd equip sec.-need unter den Nagel gerissen jedoch absolut unfähig damit mal 3k dps zu machen.

das sidn die kleinen feinen Unterschiede die jedoch arg ins Gewicht fallen


----------



## Yveri1985 (5. März 2010)

der gearscore bei be.imba.hu liegt bei meinem pala bei "631.99"
der balken vom Gear-O-Meter geht mit dem gelben stueck(optimal content) bis in "t10,9" rein , heisst das Theoretisch das ich mit meinem momentanen gear eigtl arthas im 25er nh tanken koennte ?


----------



## Super PePe (5. März 2010)

Yveri1985 schrieb:


> der gearscore bei be.imba.hu liegt bei meinem pala bei "631.99"
> der balken vom Gear-O-Meter geht mit dem gelben stueck(optimal content) bis in "t10,9" rein , heisst das Theoretisch das ich mit meinem momentanen gear eigtl arthas im 25er nh tanken koennte ?



technisch ja
spielerisch musst es du selbst wissen 
#und genau das ist der Pferdefuß: alle denken ich habe GS XYZ damit kann ich nun ZXY Raiden --- absolute falsche Denke

gute Nacht


----------



## CrAzyPsyCh0 (5. März 2010)

ichbinnichtschuld schrieb:


> 5000 schafft man in 232 ilvl gear das man für heromarken kaufen kann... sprich pdk10 niveau
> icc25 gear gibt nen gs von 5800-6000



vielen dank für die bestätigung.
ich sagte ja das viele nicht wissen wieviel 5500gs überhaupt ist. ich trage größtenteils icc25 gear und das ist laut meinen mitspielern irgendwas um die 5600.
heromarkengear ist schätze ich mal so um die 4000-4500 und bis icc10 locker ausreichend. 
anscheind wissen die meisten nicht genau was die zahlen aussagen.

die anforderungen die manche (was ich so im /2 sehe sogar die mehrheit) haben sind sowas von übertrieben. icc zwei wochen draussen gewesen und schon wird 6/12 clear erwartet. das diese gruppen nie voll wurden ist ja klar, denn wer soweit im content zu dem zeitpunkt war, hatte ne gute gilde und somit id.


----------



## Bordin (5. März 2010)

lass mich raten du spielst allianz?

bei horde wird nie nach gs gefragt oder gefordert^^


----------



## MrBlaki (5. März 2010)

Bordin schrieb:


> lass mich raten du spielst allianz?
> 
> bei horde wird nie nach gs gefragt oder gefordert^^



Oh wirklich?
Du weisst also über die Situation auf jedem Server bescheid den es gibt?

Erstaunlich, erstaunlich...


----------



## Funstyle (5. März 2010)

Gearscore ist der letzte Müll.

Beispiel bei meinem Heal Druiden:

Mein Druide hat letztens aus icc 10 Mitternachtssonne bekommen. Dazu habe ich noch Gefängnisliste gekauft, weil ich noch keine Offhand hatte.

Ausgetauscht wurde Erleuchtung. Wie Ihr sehen könnt, mit der neuen Kombo habe ich mehr ZM, mehr Int, mehr Manareg, mehr Ausdauer, mehr Wille. Gut Tempowertung musste darunter leiden, aber das Positive überwiegt.

Die Frage ist jetzt, warum habe ich mit der Kombo weniger Gerscore als mit dem Stab? Rein theoretisch müsste es doch eine Verbesserung sein!?


Nächstes Beispiel PVP Gear:

Mein PVP Gear hat 300 Gearscore mehr. Aber warum? Es hat mehr Life, und mehr Abhärtung.. relevant? Nein! Vergessen wir doch einfach mal die 200 manareg die fehlen, das fehlende Mana, Zaubermacht habe ich zugegeben etwas mehr.
Ich hoffe ihr versteht worauf ich hinaus will. Dieses Addon sagt nichts aus.. garnichts. 

MFG


----------



## Paradox23 (5. März 2010)

das liegt daran das 2h waffen den höheren Gearscore haben deshalb ist die kombo zwar besser aber der gs geht runter weil auch die Gefängnissliste nur nen gs von 187 hat^^


----------



## Funstyle (5. März 2010)

Also ziehe ich auf gut deutsch gesagt irgend nein sche** an, um beim "Gearscorecheck" nicht durchzufallen? 

Vielleicht ziehe ich dann ja einfach mal das beste von meinem PVP Gear, Feral Gear und Heal Gear an... *tagtraumhab*. ;-P

MFG


----------



## Paradox23 (5. März 2010)

das kannst du halten we du willst das schlimme an Gs ist leider nur das ich mir jeden char angucken kann uns sehe was für equipp enchants und sockle du hast ^^


----------



## Funstyle (5. März 2010)

Fakt ist aber leider auch, dass die meisten "Raid-Leader" sich diese Mühe nicht machen und einfach nur gucken: "Gearscore über drölf = Invite". Das sind dann aber auch meist Leute, die von den einzelnen Klassen keine Ahnung haben (meist nicht mal von der eigenen).

Wenn man sich das Gear der Leute über Gearscore anguckt, braucht man Gearscore doch eigendlich auch nicht mehr oder? Das ist dann doch im Prinzip wie der ganz normale Gearcheck.


----------



## nrg (5. März 2010)

Gearscore? Der größte Müll...

So jetzt in ausführlich; Gearscore bildet nur eine Zahl aus dem Itemlevel der Ausstattung. Es sagt weder was über intelligente Sockelung oder Verzauberung aus, noch über Spielstil oder -skill. Inzwischen ist es auf einigen Servern Usus das man zum Gearscore auch noch die Erfolge linken soll. 

Es erinnert mich an die Endzuckungen von BC als man auch für Bollwerk hero unbedingt einen T6 Tank und Heiler haben musste um überhaupt durch zu kommen.

Das Problem ist halt das die Anforderungen von einigen Spielern völlig überzogen sind, meistens brauchen diese Spieler diese überzogenen Anforderungen um ihre Unzulänglichkeiten zu kompensieren. Ich habe es sehr oft erlebt dass sich in diesen Raids die absoluten Vollpfosten mit dem besten Equip tummeln, vom Schaden her kommt aber jeder Schimpanse mit einer weichen Banane ohne Probleme hinterher.


----------



## Paradox23 (5. März 2010)

das ist leider das problem das momentan vorherscht aber es wird sich wohl nichts ändern


----------



## Funstyle (5. März 2010)

> das ist leider das problem das momentan vorherscht aber es wird sich wohl nichts ändern




Da muss ich leider zustimmen. Man könnte abschließend noch sagen.. Man kann sich drüber aufregen, bringt aber nix.


----------



## Lari (5. März 2010)

Viele beschweren sich über dieses Addon, aber wie oben schonmal gesagt wurde:
Gearscore 5300~ kriegt man komplett über Marken, PDK25/ICC10 bringt einen bis etwa 5600 und ab da gehts fast nur noch in der ICC25 weiter.
Wo ist denn das Problem? Das Startequip fürs raiden hat man fix zusammen.

Ich selber achte nicht auf den Gearscore, habe es fälschlicherweise letztens mal getan, weil er <5000 war für ICC10, und siehe da, Addon spackte rum. Jäger dann doch mitgenommen und in 2 1/2 Stunden ICC10 Saurfang und Professor down.


----------



## Makata (5. März 2010)

> Gearscore 5300~ kriegt man komplett über Marken



Das möcht ich sehen.

Mein Schamanen Heiler hat komplett T9 ( Ein Teil davon T9.25 ), ansonsten bis auf Armschienen ( 219 ) , Umhang ( 219 ),  Schild ( 200 <- tja Schildauswahl ist beschissen ), Trinket 200 ( Das aus PDC nh das die Chance auf 500 Mana hat ).

In den anderen Slots ist überall ein 232 Item und ein Ring mit 245.




Damit komme ich auf einen Gearscore von 4770, also anscheinend nicht für ICC10 geeignet.

Laut wow-heroes oder be.imba bin ich knapp vor der ICC25 Tauglichkeit.

Das Problem ist, Gearscore rechnet nur mit den Itemlevel aber schaut überhaupt nicht darauf ob die Items Sinn machen, die Sockelung oder die Enchants stimmen.

Mit dem Equip könnt ich locker ICC10 heilen, denn es ist auch darauf ausgelegt. 

PDK10 -> ICC10 und nicht PDK10 -> PDK25 -> PDOK10 -> PDOK25 -> ICC10.




Daher vergesst das Scheiss Addon, schaut euch die Leute kurz an, die Minute wird wohl noch jeder haben.

Und was ich immer noch lustig finde ist wenn die Leute 3 Stunden nach jemanden suchen der überequipped ist und dann den Raid abbrechen, anstatt jemanden mit zu nehmen dessen Gear locker ausreicht.


----------



## Erle (5. März 2010)

es gibt viele verschiedene seiten wo man seinen gearscore ausrechnen kann und alle rechnen anders...
auf meinen server wird großteils youloot verwendet!
Und der beste spieler hat 4761 points! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



hier mal ein kleines bildchen dazu was ich vom gearscore halte!

lg

Edith sagt: ich sollte meine sig überarbeiten! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gerti (5. März 2010)

Makata schrieb:


> Damit komme ich auf einen Gearscore von 4770, also anscheinend nicht für ICC10 geeignet.
> 
> Laut wow-heroes oder be.imba bin ich knapp vor der ICC25 Tauglichkeit.
> 
> ...



Ich will es mal so ausdrücken: Wir bekommen mit 245+ Gear beim LichKing im 10er NH ordentlich auf die Schnauze

Daher würde ich sagen erst PDK10er/PDK25er/PDOK10er und dann ICC10er.

Edit: natürlich lasse ich mich gerne eines besseren belehren.


----------



## Super PePe (5. März 2010)

Ich bin immernoch der MEinung pdk10/pdk25->icc10 (warum sollte Blizzard an ihrer Politik was ändern?)

das man dann aber nicht instant zu arthas kommt, sollte jedem klar sein und das man sich dann id für id vorarbeitet - allein durch den loot der auch in icc10 fällt, ist selbstredend. Keine Ahnung woher das gogo 11/12 kommt. oder glaubt ihr allen Ernstes in Sunwell oder AQ40 sind die Raids da durch marschiert. Warum die Raids wipen ist nicht weils am equip mangelt sondern an der Erfahrung. Das ich an einem Boss den ich nicht kenne nahezu 20-40% weniger Dmg, Tankleistung, Heilleistung bringe sollte jedem klar sein udn das verhindert man auch nicht in dem man mit 258er items ein Content von 251 bestreitet. Wer pdok10 items (245er hero) hat dem empfehle ich einfach icc25 (weils ihm einfach gerechter wird als icc10).
Schaut euch doch mal icc10 die ersten 4 Bosse an die sind rein zum equipen der Raids gedacht udn wer für die einem Gs von über 5.0 fordert sollte nochmal bei lvl 1 anfangen ...


----------



## Starfros (5. März 2010)

Super schrieb:


> Ich bin immernoch der MEinung pdk10/pdk25->icc10 (warum sollte Blizzard an ihrer Politik was ändern?)
> 
> das man dann aber nicht instant zu arthas kommt, sollte jedem klar sein und das man sich dann id für id vorarbeitet - allein durch den loot der auch in icc10 fällt, ist selbstredend. Keine Ahnung woher das gogo 11/12 kommt. oder glaubt ihr allen Ernstes in Sunwell oder AQ40 sind die Raids da durch marschiert. Warum die Raids wipen ist nicht weils am equip mangelt sondern an der Erfahrung. Das ich an einem Boss den ich nicht kenne nahezu 20-40% weniger Dmg, Tankleistung, Heilleistung bringe sollte jedem klar sein udn das verhindert man auch nicht in dem man mit 258er items ein Content von 251 bestreitet. Wer pdok10 items (245er hero) hat dem empfehle ich einfach icc25 (weils ihm einfach gerechter wird als icc10).
> Schaut euch doch mal icc10 die ersten 4 Bosse an die sind rein zum equipen der Raids gedacht udn wer für die einem Gs von über 5.0 fordert sollte nochmal bei lvl 1 anfangen ...



aber ab einen gewissen punkt hat man mal equip defiziet.


----------



## Gerti (5. März 2010)

Super schrieb:


> Ich bin immernoch der MEinung pdk10/pdk25->icc10 (warum sollte Blizzard an ihrer Politik was ändern?)[...]
> Schaut euch doch mal icc10 die ersten 4 Bosse an die sind rein zum equipen der Raids gedacht udn wer für die einem Gs von über 5.0 fordert sollte nochmal bei lvl 1 anfangen ...



Naja, worauf ich hinauswollte, dass die Leute immer der Meinung sind, ihre 232er Items reichen locker für ICC10er. Für einige Bosse gilt das auch. Aber halt ab einem gewissen Punkt nicht mehr. Wir haben auch Randomgruppen, die 11/12 bzw. 10/12 packen und da kannst du dann aber nicht mehr mit deinem 232er Gear mit.
Deshalb darf man es nicht so verallgemeinern, dass ein Schnitt von ~232 locker ausreicht.
Und das von ID zu ID equippen gilt eh nicht in Random raids 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Super PePe (5. März 2010)

Das mit 232er irgendwann Schluss ist in icc hatte ich doch erwähnt, oder! das aber bis dahin 251er items für den Raiddroppen wird von euch weggewischt/ignoriert. Und das man sich dann pro id mit seiner Gruppe da verbessert und tiefer vorstößt ist selbstredend. Aber davon auszugehen das jeder Raid in einem Ritt Arthas sieht udn legt ist einfach naiv udn das erklärt mir auch die absurden Voraussetzungen die die meisten RL stellen.
Und nochmal in pdk25 droppen 245er items und keine 232er (siehe pdk10/pdk25 -> icc10)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



edit udn das equipen Stück für Stück gilt auch für RND Raids nur nicht in der Zeitspanne wie ein Stamm(dkp etc). Muss man euch immer alles vorkauen?
Ich mein ihr rennt overequipt in icc10 rum und jammert das arthas so einfach ist udn was sich blizzard dabei denkt. Merkt irh überhaupt noch was? Es wird gejammert das keine Herausforderung mehr im Spiel ist aber rennt overequipt durch die Lande. Das man sich da irgendwann mal an den Kopf fasst ist nachvollziehbar oder?


----------



## Dark Guardian (5. März 2010)

Selidia schrieb:


> Da ist wohl jemand frustriert, weil er nirgends mitgenommen wird
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



GS ist Müll.

Z.B. gestern meine Freundin... sie trägt als Trinkets Spiegel der Wahrheit und Mal der Überlegenheit.

Nun bekam sie bei der Weekly in Ulduar ein Trinket welches eine Mischung aus beiden ist (Hit + AP-Proc).

Um den GS optiomal zu pushen hätte sie den Spiegel der Wahrheit ausziehen müssen und wäre dann mit ca 140 Hit Overcapped gewesen, gewinnt nur 200 AP beim Proc dazu und verliert Crit.

Also musste vorerst ein 245 Item einem 219er Item weichen da wir davcon ausgehen das der neue Proc mit 1200 AP öfter zu nutzen sein wird als der Use-Effekt vom Mal.

Resultat: Gearscore fällt trotz verbesserung der Stats.


----------



## Bighorn (5. März 2010)

Gearscor ist der größte Müll!

Was bringt es jemanden den GS abzufragen wenn ich den Wert zum abfragen gepimpt habe um in der Ini dann mein Equip auf Kampftauglichkeit zurück zu setzen.
Bringt mir im Raid nichts nen geforderten GS von 5600 zu haben aber zu wenig Waffenkunde und Trefferwertung. Da greife ich dann lieber wieder auf zb 226 oder 232 Equip zurück um auf meine Werte zu kommen.

Wer GS für rnd-inis braucht dem ist eh nicht mehr zu helfen. Da warte ich die ersten Gruppen ab und seh dann was Sache ist, auch um Wachsamkeit zu vergeben.


----------



## Lari (5. März 2010)

Mal so am Rande: Wer ist denn wirklich schon einmal abgelehnt worden?
Geschichten "Ein Freund..." zählen nicht.

Ich hab es bisher einmal erlebt, dass jemand anderes den Raid verlassen hat, weil der Dudu Tank einen GS knapp unter 5k hatte, wegen dem Zweihandstab eben. Ansonsten liest man immer mal davon und selbst dann finde ich die Anforderungen zumeist gerechtfertigt bzw. dem Raid entsprechend.

Es wird sich nun seit mehreren Wochen über dieses Addon aufgeregt, aber ist es nicht irgendwie viel heißer Wind um nichts? Wer sagt denn, dass die Raidleiter, die mit GS suchen nicht auch noch einmal übers Equip gucken? GS ist nicht mehr als Item-Level * x * Slot-Faktor, und niemand zwingt euch, bei dem jeweiligen Raidleiter mitzugehen.


----------



## apfelshorle (5. März 2010)

gs is größter schwachsinn überhaupt.
bin letztens mit pvp equip (5,6k gs) in ne icc25er grp gegangen und keiner hats gerafft. 
finde *elitist group* ganz gut, da sieht man direkt, ob das ziel pvp/pve equipt/geskillt ist etc
also gs fürn müll, *elitist group* rockz!


----------



## Funstyle (5. März 2010)

@ apfel

Da kann ich nur zustimmen. Ich werde demnächst mal versuchen als Tank mit Heilerklamotten durch den GS-check zu kommen. Mal gucken wann es auffällt.


----------



## apfelshorle (5. März 2010)

schön, das mir da einer zustimmt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


also *elitist group* kann ich wirklich nur empfehlen. im gegensatz zu gs rechnet es zwar keinen genauen wert aus, aber man sieht wie gesagt per /target [name] /eg sofort, ob der spieler auch die richtigen klamotten/richtige sockel/richtige vz/richtige skillung drin hat.


----------



## Radulf/Azrail (5. März 2010)

apfelshorle schrieb:


> schön, das mir da einer zustimmt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif] /target [name] /gs und man sieht das selbe, Wahnsinn was? Ich benutz beides Elitist Group aber hauptsächlich um Leute nach der Instanz zu bewerten und Notizen zu machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

[/font]


----------



## Girderia (5. März 2010)

also schön, ich bete es nochmal gebetsmühlenartig runter, die meisten scheinen es ja immer noch nicht begriffen zu haben:

das addon gearscore ist ein werkzeug, werkzeuge können nicht scheiße sein, nur die art und weise wie der benutzer damit umgeht. 
wenn der gs in grau erscheint, weiß der RL definitiv dass der spieler bei arthas nichts verloren hat (natürlich sollte man ihn trotzdem fragen ob er sein aktuelles raidgear an hat, schließlich kann man auch RP equip, oder poser-eq an haben)

jeder (vernünftige) raidleiter wird den gs nur als ersten anhaltspunkt benutzen, sollte er an der grenze liegen, oder sogar ok sein, wird der raidleiter einen genaueren blick auf das equip werfen.
je anch art des vorhabens wird er dabei sogar in kauf nehmen jemanden durchzuziehen, denn wenn z.B. für pdk10 (nur ein beispiel) jeder ein gs von 4500 hat, kann sogar einer extrem scheiße sein, die anderen können das problemlos rausreißen


----------



## Makata (5. März 2010)

> Ich will es mal so ausdrücken: Wir bekommen mit 245+ Gear beim LichKing im 10er NH ordentlich auf die Schnauze
> 
> Daher würde ich sagen erst PDK10er/PDK25er/PDOK10er und dann ICC10er.






Du marschierst ja nicht direkt zum Lich King!

Du verbesserst dich ja in der Instanz ( Drops + Marken ). D.h. nach ein paar mal hast du Equip damit du in der Raid Instanz weiter vorankommst.

Aber das wollen wohl einige Leute nicht, vorallem die Hardcore Raider, die MÜSSEN sofort zum Lich King.




Umso mehr Leute ICC10 gehen ( Es muss ja nicht immer die komplette Ini sein ) umso einen größeren Spielerpool gibt es was auch wieder die Gruppensuche vereinfacht.


----------



## Gerti (5. März 2010)

Makata schrieb:


> Du marschierst ja nicht direkt zum Lich King!
> 
> Du verbesserst dich ja in der Instanz ( Drops + Marken ). D.h. nach ein paar mal hast du Equip damit du in der Raid Instanz weiter vorankommst.



Welche Random(!) Gruppe nimmt sich vor ein paar mal nach ICC zu gehen, um Equip zu sammeln?
Da ist das Ziel, in einem Raid möglichst weit zu kommen und nicht Wochen im vorraus zu planen.


----------



## Super PePe (5. März 2010)

Gerti schrieb:


> Welche Random(!) Gruppe nimmt sich vor ein paar mal nach ICC zu gehen, um Equip zu sammeln?
> Da ist das Ziel, in einem Raid möglichst weit zu kommen und nicht Wochen im vorraus zu planen.



Kein Blick fürs Ganze kein wunder das RndRaids so oft an sich selbst scheitern ...


----------



## Gerti (5. März 2010)

Super schrieb:


> Kein Blick fürs Ganze kein wunder das RndRaids so oft an sich selbst scheitern ...



Was verstehst du unter "das" ganze?

Ich soll Randoms dazu verhelfen an besseres Equip zu kommen, damit die Randomraids auf dem gesammten Server besser werden? Also quasi GS Geilen Leuten mit dem denken Itemlevel>all und einem Klassenverständnis, dass gegen 0 geht helfen, sich soweit zu equippen, dass wieder ihr besseres Equip ihren fehlenden Skill und Movement ausgleich, damit der Server random ICC besser clear bekommt?
Wenn ich mir ne ICC 10er Random suchen müsste (weil ich gerade nicht mit meiner Stamm mit kann), suche ich mir sicher keine, die nur die ersten 4 Bosse legt in der Hoffnung, dass die in 2 Wochen mehr legt, sondern ich suche mir eine bessere Gruppe (einige Stammgruppen suchen ab und zu Aushilfsspieler) und mit denen gehe ich dann mit.


----------



## berlincrime17 (5. März 2010)

ich glaube du meinst das addon "elitist group" das zeigt dir an wenn du dich selber im target hast und /eg eintippst was du richtig verzaubert und gesokelt hast und was nich! so kannst du auch andere spieler betrachten! einfach ins target nehmen... und wegen dem addon.. google hilft... einfach elitist group suchen


----------



## Travka (19. April 2010)

was ist denn gearscore?


----------



## Lari (19. April 2010)

Travka schrieb:


> was ist denn gearscore?



Eine Punktzahl für deine Ausrüstung. Die jeweiligen Ausrüstungsplätze werden unterschiedlich gewertet, wodurch zum Beispiel eine Waffe einen Gearscore von 900 haben kann, Handschuhe jedoch nur 300. Je höherwertiger und "wichtiger" der Gegenstand, desto höher ist natürlich auch die Gewichtung bei der Punktvergabe.
Die Summe all deiner Gegenstände ergibt den Gearscore.


----------



## Kersyl (19. April 2010)

wenn du das addon anhast gib /gs ein. Das zeigt, wieweit du für welche ini vom EQ her ready bist.


----------



## Natálya (8. Mai 2010)

Mich würd mal interessieren, ob man auf irgendeiner Website den GS einsehen kann. Ihr habt auf der 1. Seite zwar von Beimba und Wowheros gesprochen, aber das ist ja nicht "der Gearscore" aus m Addon. Ich frage deshalb, weil mich mein GS interessiert, ich aber kb hab das Addon zu installieren.


----------



## TheDoggy (8. Mai 2010)

http://wtfismygearscore.com/

Bitteschön


----------



## Shaila (8. Mai 2010)

Travka schrieb:


> was ist denn gearscore?



Ein Nebenprodukt eines fehlerhaften Spielsystems. Mit Cataclysm kommt aber wieder Alles ins Reine.


----------



## Feindflieger (8. Mai 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Ein Nebenprodukt eines fehlerhaften Spielsystems. Mit Cataclysm kommt aber wieder Alles ins Reine.



Klar und da oben fliegt ein Schwein am Himmel.


----------



## Chelrid (8. Mai 2010)

http://elitistarmory.com


----------



## Shaila (8. Mai 2010)

Feindflieger schrieb:


> Klar und da oben fliegt ein Schwein am Himmel.



Na Prima! Schweinefleisch schmeckt köstlich!


----------



## Feindflieger (8. Mai 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Na Prima! Schweinefleisch schmeckt köstlich!



Hm stimmt eig.


----------



## WackoJacko (8. Mai 2010)

Gearscore= Gimscore....

Vote for Skillscore...

GS sagt nix über den skill aus Punkt


----------



## Nora/Vince/Casjo (8. Mai 2010)

da muss ich meine vorredner recht geben der GS sagt noch loange nichts aus wie sehr du deine klasse beherschen tust nur weil irgendjemand das beste equip hat das es vlt zur zeit gibt heisst es noch lange nicht das er auch dementsprechend viel schaden macht.

Nehmen wir mal an z.b. jemand mit full T10,5 gegen wen andres mit T9,5 kann den T10,5 paroli bieten wenn er die klasse richtig beherrscht und die richtigen skills zur richtigen zeit einsetzt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Obsurd (8. Mai 2010)

http://www.gearscoreaddon.com


----------



## Gerti (8. Mai 2010)

WackoJacko schrieb:


> Gearscore= Gimscore....
> 
> Vote for Skillscore...
> 
> GS sagt nix über den skill aus Punkt



Spellpower/AP sagst nichts über Skill aus.
Sockelung und Talente sagen nichts über Skill aus.
Achievements sagen nichts über Skill aus.
DPS sagt nichts über Skill aus.
Itemlevel sagt nichts über SKill aus.
Freundlichkeit der Spieler sagtnichts über Skill aus.

Nach irgendwas muss man die Leute bewerten. Ob sie Skill haben, kann man erst im Raid sehen. An sich ist das Addon ja garnicht so falsch. Es ist halt quasi wie das Durchschnittsitemlevel oder wie viel Spellpower etc man hat. Leider wird einfach immer übertrieben.


----------



## MrBlaki (8. Mai 2010)

Die Diskussion ist doch sowieso schwachsinn.
Wer für Gearscore ist wird es weiterhin benutzen.
Wer dagegen ist benutzt kein Gearscore.
/close 
Kommt eh nichts gescheites bei raus ausser einem "Ich bleib bei meiner Meinung weils die beste ist".


----------



## normansky (8. Mai 2010)

Obsurd schrieb:


> http://www.gearscoreaddon.com


Manche raffen wirklich garnichts und sind nicht mal in der Lage den Tread auch nur halbwegs zu überfliegen...


----------



## CrAzyPsyCh0 (8. Mai 2010)

Gerti schrieb:


> Sockelung und Talente sagen nichts über Skill aus.


so ganz richtig ist das aber auch nicht. richtige sockelung und verzauberungen sagen aus das derjenige sich mit seinem char beschäftigt.
das ist viel wichtiger als besseres gear.


----------



## Gerti (8. Mai 2010)

CrAzyPsyCh0 schrieb:


> so ganz richtig ist das aber auch nicht. richtige sockelung und verzauberungen sagen aus das derjenige sich mit seinem char beschäftigt.
> das ist viel wichtiger als besseres gear.



Naja, überall findet man, wie man sockeln muss etc. und die Skillung klaut man einfach irgendwo. Da muss man sich nicht großartig beschäftigen.
Und ob Skillung und sockel stupide übernommen sind, oder ob man sich selbst damit beschäftigt hat und halbwegs verstanden hat, erkennt man in den seltensten Fällen.

Edit: Aber irgendwie hast du auch recht, dann hat er zumindest mal in einen Guide geschaut und vielleicht halbwegs was draus behalten.


----------



## WackoJacko (8. Mai 2010)

Gerti schrieb:


> Spellpower/AP sagst nichts über Skill aus.
> Sockelung und Talente sagen nichts über Skill aus.
> Achievements sagen nichts über Skill aus.
> DPS sagt nichts über Skill aus.
> ...



Das mag alles sein is viel mehr so das die Leute übertreiben mit ihren Anforderungen. Klar is ZM, Crit DPS wichtig aber nun mal nicht alles...


----------



## Kuschelkuh (8. Mai 2010)

Gearscore ist nur für Leute da die sich Bestätigung suchen weil sie ja Marken und so gut sammeln konnten.Naja glaube für viele ist es dazu da andere Sachen zu kompensieren die zu klein geraten sind bzw um Komplexe zu kompensieren.Die richtigen guten Spieler erkennt man wie gut sie ihre Klasse nutzen und nicht nach Ausrüstung.


----------



## AoC.Virtus (9. Mai 2010)

WackoJacko schrieb:


> Gearscore= Gimscore....
> 
> Vote for Skillscore...
> 
> GS sagt nix über den skill aus Punkt


Muss es auch nicht aussagen, da man bei WoW keinen skill braucht!


----------



## Gheto (9. Mai 2010)

Gearscore ist doch im Grunde eine ganz feine Sache.

Wie sehen ohne Gearscore Eq-Checks aus? 
Man schaut, welche Item-Lvl der Char hat 
und versucht dabei auf den Durchschnitt kommen - ganz grob funktioniert das auch.
Aber ein Ring mit Item-Lvl 232 gibt nicht so viele Werte wie eine Brust auf dem selben Item-Lvl - 
das heißt: die Brust muss stärker gewertet werden. 
Genau das Macht Gearscore - ich finds super; erleichtert einem erheblich die Arbeit.

Zusätzlich schaut man (als halbwegs guter "Sucher") auch auf die Sockelung+Verzauberung, 
und ob diese auch mit der Skillung zusammen passen (das kann Gearscore nicht).

Das wahre Problem liegt bei den Leuten, die diese Werte nicht richtig "auswerten" können.
Da kommen im Suche-Chat anfragen mit 5,5k GS für PdK 25er raus (was bereits PdK 25er bis IcC 10/25er Eq entsprechen würde [im Durchschnitt]).

Schon so spät und iwie hab ich grad den Faden verloren. Aber grob sollte das schon passen ^^


----------



## Wattie (9. Mai 2010)

Ganz ehrlich? Ich gehe zu Brunnen-Equipchecks immer nackt. Man will ja schließlich zeigen, was man hat.


----------



## Obsurd (9. Mai 2010)

ach gearscore ist sowas von blöd.

das sagt einfach NICHTS über den Spieler aus.

Ich kenne nen ret Pala der 5.2k gs hat und ne dps von 5.6k fährt, wiederrum kenne ich einen mit 5.9k gs und der fährt auch 5.6k dps o0

Es kommt immer noch auf skill und erfahrung drauf an alle andere ist unsinn


----------



## SonGokuKid (9. Mai 2010)

Terinder schrieb:


> Benutze ich auch, echt super Addon um schnell zu schauen wie die Leute equippt sind
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Wenn das dein ernst is dann gute Nacht.
Ich hatte schon Leute mit nem GS von 5k die komplett versockelt und verskillt waren.


----------



## infinty (9. Mai 2010)

Obsurd schrieb:


> Ich kenne nen ret Pala der 5.2k gs hat und ne dps von 5.6k fährt, wiederrum kenne ich einen mit 5.9k gs und der fährt auch 5.6k dps o0





hmm, will ja nix sagen, aber nen retri mit GS 5.2k und nur 5,6k DPS...... Da besweist es sich wieder, GS ist nicht alles, spielen sollte man auch können. 

MfG


----------



## Brannys (9. Mai 2010)

Lade Dir mal "Rawr" runter, mehr Anzeigen und Infos kannste nirgens bekommen.
Auch zeigt es Dir an, was Du optimaler sockeln kannst und welche Ausrüstung als nächstes für Dich besser wäre.


----------



## Tai Guy (9. Mai 2010)

GDS scheint bei einigen den Gesunden Menschenverstand und Urteilsvermögen zu ersetzen. 
Man sollte GS nicht als ein Gesetz sondern "nur" als einen Richtwert ansehen. 
Im ICC 10er Stamm rennen wir vor allem am Anfang bis zum Professor quasi durch. Und wir alle haben einen Schnitt von vielleicht 5 - 5,2k GS. Aber GS ersetzt eben keinen Skill.

Ich finde es von Nachteil, gute Leute mit niedrigen Score, von vorneherein auszuschließen. Genauso wie ich es ablehne, für Naxx 10er!!! einen GS von 5k+ zu VERLANGEN.

Das selbe mit AK. Wie oft lese ich im Trade Channel, das Leute mit 5,5k+ !!! gesucht werden. Glücklicherweise rennen wir immer mit der Gilde dadurch. Und da schaut niemand auf den GS, jeder weiß, was der andere kann, da brauch man sowas nicht. Schafft GS ab. Es schadet allen nur, solang es als das Ultimative Gesetz angesehn wird.


----------



## MayoAmok (9. Mai 2010)

Achja. das Heilige Gearscore.

Ich hab mal ein paar Posts gelesen und lese da Verwunderung und Erstaunen, wie diese Zahlen entstehen und warum Stat-mäßige Verbesserungen aus der Kombination verschiedener Items eine Verschlechterung des Gearscore hervorrufen. 

Nun, die Grundlage dieses Wertes ist der Itemlevel des Ausrüstungsgegenstandes. Dieser wird je nach Equipmentslot in anderer Gewichtung mit einem bestimmten Faktor multipliziert und dann wird das alles addiert. Et Voila: Gearscore. 

Es ist dem Addon komplett schnuppe, was für ein Item du an einem Slot trägst. PVP Items, Tanktrinkets für Heiler, Stoffhosen für Krieger....alles egal, solange der Itemlevel schön hoch ist. Ebenso werden vorhandene respektive nicht vorhandene Sockel oder Verzauberungen nicht berücksichtigt.

Solange das Addon nur auf diese Zahl im Tooltip reduziert wird, sagt es nichts aus. 

Klickt man den Raidbewerber dann mal an und tippt /gs in den Chat, erscheint ein ausführliches Charakterfenster, welches plötzlich viel mehr über denjenigen aussagt. Erfolge, Verzauberungen, Sockel, empfohlene Instanzen etc. Richtig gesetzte Sockel und sinnvolle Verzauberungen sagen nämlich sehrwohl etwas über den Skill eines Mitspielers aus. Selbst, wenn er das nur aus einem Forum abgeschaut hat, hat er immerhin sich mit seiner Klasse beschäftigt und die richtigen Tips in dem Forum gefunden. 

Mein Fazit: entfernte man diese beknackte Zahl aus dem Tooltip, wäre Gearscore ein nützliches Addon.


----------



## c0bRa (10. Mai 2010)

MayoAmok schrieb:


> Mein Fazit: entfernte man diese beknackte Zahl aus dem Tooltip, wäre Gearscore ein nützliches Addon.


Lad dir mal *Elitist Group*... Dann hast du ein nützliches Addon und keine beknackte Zahl im Tooltip... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nizor (10. Mai 2010)

den coder von gs müsste man kaputt schlagen...
der hat das ganze spiel versaut....

ob man seine klasse spielen kann und gut dps macht ist egal, hauptsache man hat ein gs von 4800 für ak und pdk


----------



## c0bRa (10. Mai 2010)

nizor schrieb:


> ob man seine klasse spielen kann und gut dps macht ist egal, hauptsache man hat ein gs von 4800 für ak und pdk


[ironie on]
Dafür brauchste doch mind. 5200... o.O
[ironie off]


----------



## MayoAmok (10. Mai 2010)

c0bRa schrieb:


> Lad dir mal *Elitist Group*... Dann hast du ein nützliches Addon und keine beknackte Zahl im Tooltip...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



hab ich doch schon lange. erzähl ich nur nich überall rum. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ginkohana (10. Mai 2010)

Zu Anfang meines postet möchte ich mal ein Zitat anpringen: "_Nicht __Waffen bringen Menschen um_, _Menschen bringen Menschen um"
Kommentare wie :" Den Coder sollte man kaputt hauen" zeugen ausschließlich von einer verminderten Fähigkeit die Bezüge wirklich zu erkennen.

Nicht das Addon schaut ausschließlich auf die Zahl, es sind die Spieler.
Gearscore wurde als eine zusätzliche Möglichkeit und als Erleichterung des Equipmentchecks erfunden.

Der Coder dieses AddOns weißt extra darauf hin, dass ihm bewusst ist, dass Gearscore nicht auf Skill schaut.
Jedoch bringt er auch an, dass ein Spieler, der nicht spielen kann mit einem höheren Gearscore mehr dmg machen kann als mit geringerem Gearscore.

Weiterhin finde ich das AddOn in Kombination mit logischem Menschenverstand sehr nützlich.
Wenn ich mir anschaue was IHR liebe Community euch zum Teil erdreistet, dann zweifle ich nicht mehr an der Nützlichkeit dieses AddOns.
Leute mit 3k GS in Icc 25 sind keine Seltenheit und bitte sagt nicht, dass dies reichen würde denn dann outet ihr euch nur, dass ihr a) solche Leecher seit b) ihr keine Ahnung habt.
Wenn man einen Randomraid aufbaut und von Vorn herein die Leute aussieben kann welche nicht den Anforderungen entsprechen so kann man den schon verminderten Kreis genauer überprüfen.
Bei mir kommen generell keine Leute in den 25er mit einem GS von unter 5k da mindestens 20 Leute innerhalb des Raids NICHT nach 4 Bossen Ende machen möchte da der Dps, Heal etc. nciht reicht.
Nachdem ich nun diejeniegen ausgesiebt habe welche nicht den Anforderungen entsprechen schaue ich mir die verbliebenen Leute genauer an.
Sockelung, Verzauberung etc. Erforderliches Equip schön und gut aber die gems und Enchants müssen auch da sein.

Ich war am Überlegen noch einen "Bittruf" auszusprechen jedoch hat dies wohl kaum einen Sinn.
Die, die GS verteufeln sind entweder wie nizor und haben völlig die Fähigkeit verloren zu erkennen, dass eben Waffen keine Menschen umbringen
Sie sind diejeniegen die versuchen in Instanzen zu kommen welche nicht für ihren Equipmentstand gemacht sind
Oder einfach die, die dagegen sind weil sie denken.

Nachwort:
Einen Gearscore von 5k zu erreichen ist im Allgemeinen nicht sehr schwer.
Es reichen circa 4 Teile aus ICC 10/25 + PDK Equipment.
_


----------



## Sarganos (10. Mai 2010)

Makata schrieb:


> Das Problem ist, Gearscore rechnet nur mit den Itemlevel aber schaut überhaupt nicht darauf ob die Items Sinn machen, die Sockelung oder die Enchants stimmen.



Eben. Was bringt einem ein hoher GS, wenn ich mir angucke, wie manche Sockeln und überhaupt keine Ahnung von der eigenen Klasse haben.

Sarganos


----------



## MayoAmok (10. Mai 2010)

Noch eine kleine Geschichte:

Ich war neulich ICC10 mit der Gilde, wir haben mit ein paar Randoms aufgefüllt. Unter anderem war ein Todesritter dabei. 

Irgendwo droppten DD-Plattenstiefel. Er bekam sie und freute sich weil er: "endlich die Tankstiefel aus PDK ausziehen kann." Angeblich hat ein "Kumpel" die Instanz für ihn gespielt, diese Stiefel bekommen und gegen seine DD Stiefel ausgetauscht, weil sie nen höheren Gearscore gehabt hätten. Die DD Stiefel hat er natürlich auch gleich gelöscht.....


----------



## Orgoron (10. Mai 2010)

GS ist halt bewusst nur ein primitives addon das einfach mal einen fixen überblich über den Eqipstand eines anderen verschaffen soll.

Wenn GS für den Score den man per Mousover bei jedem spieler sieht sämtliche VZ Sockel und Erfolge abfragen würde hättetn wir schon zu normalen Zeiten in Dalaran durch den traffic 3 FPS 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Elda (10. Mai 2010)

ka was alle mit ihrem Gearscore haben. Habs noch nie benutzt und habe es auch nicht vor.


----------



## KInstinct (10. Mai 2010)

Leider werden die Leute fast nur noch auf GS reduziert. Hatte schon DK mit 5.5k GS und er schaffte nur seine knapp 2k DPS in der Rnd-Ini. Also GS sagt nichts über die Fähigkeiten des Spielers aus.


----------



## Yagilrallae (10. Mai 2010)

hoffentlich wird auch bald Brainscore messbar...


----------



## ÜberNoob (10. Mai 2010)

Vergiss Gearscore, es sagt NICHTS aus.

Was bringen z.B. 5500 GS, wenn man mit pvp-equipp raiden geht, oder man zwar 19300 Critwertung hat, aber 0 hit.

Eine sehr gute Seite um sein equipp zu verbessern ist http://maxdps.com , da lässt man sich seinen char aus dem Arsenal raussuchen, und bekommt für alle relevanten Werte ausgerechnet, was sie an Schaden bringen würden. Ausserdem bekommt man (gefiltert, Raids, Markenkauf und heros, etc. lassen sich ein/ausschalten) eine best-in-slot Liste für alle Slots, bei Slots mit Verzauberungsmöglichkeiten auch die beste Verzauberung.


----------



## Gen91 (10. Mai 2010)

Also die Zahl (z.B. 5870, welche schön rot angezeigt wird) sagt nichts über das Equip aus. Wenn du GearScore benutzen willst, musst du in Reichweite des andere Chaarakters sein und /gs eingeben. Dort steht eine %-Zahl, für welche Speccs sein equipment geeignet ist, auch wenn dies nur ein Ansatz ist. Das schöne ist, dass dir dort seine Stats zusammen gerechnet werden und man sieht, ob er unter dem Hitcap ist und all solche Sachen, es erspart einfach, dass man alle Stats der einzelnenItems zusammenrechnen muss.

Ich habe in meinem PvP Equip auch ne schöne hohe Zahl, aber sollte ich damit Icc 25er gehen? Nein, ich habe es mal aus Spaß angelassen und erst nach der 2. Mob Grp hat mich jmd aus dem Raid angeschrieben^^, alle anderen haben wohl auf die Zahl vertraut. Du siehst also die Zahl alleine Sagt nichts aus, es ist nichts weiter als, dass das Itemlvl der Gegenstände zusammen gerechnet wird, wobei manche Slots (Waffe, Brust etc.) stärker und machne schwächer ins Gewicht fallen.


----------



## Regine55 (10. Mai 2010)

Ginkohana schrieb:


> "_Nicht __Waffen bringen Menschen um_, _Menschen bringen Menschen um"
> _


----------



## RedShirt (10. Mai 2010)

KInstinct schrieb:


> Leider werden die Leute fast nur noch auf GS reduziert.



Der Mensch tendiert im Grunde dazu, sich alles möglichst einfach zu machen.

Warum nicht mit einer Zahl versuchen, alles auszusagen, "wo darf ich hin" etc.
Und wenn mir das nicht passt, addiere ich einfach +100 oder +200, und frag nochmal.
Einfache Denkweise.

Für mich gilt: wer mit GS Angaben eine LFM postet, hat mir geholfen: Er selektiert sich für mich aus.

Daß GS mittlerweile einige Zusatzinfos liefert (nein, nicht im Tooltip) sollte den Leuten eher unbekannt sein. Da wird Abhärtung auch subtrahiert etc.
Leider nicht weit genug.

Problem ist für mich auch nicht, daß man da mit nem schielenden Auge draufschaut, sondern daß es subjektiv der Hauptfokus ist.

Viele neue Spieler sehen schnell nur noch "GS!" und orientieren sich daran - an sonst nix. Nur mit GS -> Inv.
So kommen dann Gimpgruppen zusammen, die an Mark'Gar im 10er nh mit selbst >251 Itemlevelschnitt nicht weiterkommen.
Dann denkt sich Raidlead: Ok, GS zu niedrig angesetzt.
-> beim nächsten Mal höher.
Das wars. Keine weitere Analyse, kein "woran lags"... =)
Schöne einfache Welt für einfache Menschen.


----------



## ChaosX (10. Mai 2010)

Gibt es immer noch Server die mit GS (GimpScore) arbeiten ?

OMG sage ich da nur.
Meine für meine Raids brauche ich keine GimpScore und klappt trotzdem alles weil ich auf Talent achte, da jeder idiot auf einen hohen GimpScore kommt.

Leute euch werden die Items von Blizzard in den arsch geschoben was hat das dann noh für ein sin sie berechnen zu lassen ?

Du kannst T10 bekommen ohne 1 Raid gesehen zu haben, also kommt jeder noob an einen T10 GimpScore aber spielen muss er des wegen noch lang nicht können.


PS. Die größten Gimps sind für mich die die GimpScore nutzen.


----------



## Lari (10. Mai 2010)

Ich hab dieses WE wiedermal 10er ICC geleitet, bei der Suche keinen GS angegeben. Selbst dann wird man noch gefragt, ob GS 5xxx reicht oder welchen GS man denn braucht. Ohne großartige "GS-Sondierung" dann in 4 Stunden 10/12 gemacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Negativbeispiel ICC25:
Ein Magier hatte einen GS < 5000 und fiel dadurch auf. "GS sagt nichts aus..." kennt man ja, so auch seine Aussage.
Endergebnis: dicke 5k DPS Spitze und leave nach Loot 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



GS ist'n netter Anhaltspunkt, aber keinesfalls das nonplusultra.


----------



## VHRobi (10. Mai 2010)

Wenn mal ein gut Equpiter Typ in einer Instanz ist und wenig schaden fährt, heisst es lange nicht das der nicht spielen kann.

Hab schon öfters erlebt Leute die vor sich her gammeln, aber wenn man drauf anspricht, können die auch richtig spielen.
Dann entschuldigen sie sich meistens und sagen, das noch besuch haben, am telefon sind etc..

War mal mit meinem 80er Jäger, einem Gildenkollegen helfen in Drak'tharon nonhero. 
Eigentlich bin ich SV, aber dort machte ich mal BM und wir hatten es sehr lustig im TS, ich achtete nicht auf Rota und dps.
Dann meinte ein 78er Pala, was ich denn für ein gimp währe und als 80er weniger schaden mache als er. 
Pala 2700dps, ich 2200.
Ich sagte ihm, er könnte mich auch freundlich darauf hinweisen. Dannach gabs für den Pala nix mehr zu meckern^^

Immer erst nachfragen, was los ist oder ob die Person gerade Brain-AFK ist, statt im nachhinein zu sagen "lol war mit spieler XYZ in ini., der ist voll gimp 5k gs aber nur 2k dps"


----------



## Regine55 (10. Mai 2010)

ChaosX schrieb:


> Gibt es immer noch Server die mit GS (GimpScore) arbeiten ?
> 
> OMG sage ich da nur.
> Meine für meine Raids brauche ich keine GimpScore und klappt trotzdem alles weil ich auf Talent achte, da jeder idiot auf einen hohen GimpScore kommt.



Aha und Talent und Skill misst du wie? Außer am Equip und Erfolge lässt sich nicht vorsortieren...Selbst das zeigt nicht, dass derjenige Skill hat...


----------



## Shendria (10. Mai 2010)

Ginkohana schrieb:


> _...Weiterhin finde ich das AddOn in Kombination mit logischem Menschenverstand sehr nützlich....
> _



Genau deshalb ist auch das Problem so groß mit GS.... logischer Menschenverstand? Meiner Meinung nach ist das heutzutage bei einem Großteil der WoW-Spieler schlicht und einfach nicht mehr vorhanden.... 

Ein kleines Beispiel das  mir gestern passiert ist:

Meine Hexe ist jetzt seit glaub 3 Tagen lvl 80, hat sich ne zeitlang durch die lvl 80 normalen Inis gefarmt, auch PdC, Seelenschmiede, Grube und HdR), also nix von Equip leechen in Heros und so... Irgendwann wurde dann das Equip auch vom Dungeonfinder für hero akzeptabel befunden.... Also, spezifisch in die Heros um mir dort Equip zu besorgen.... Dann doch mal random hero für die Frostmarken und in PdC hero gelandet... Sollte ja nicht so ein Problem sein.... sollte....  Es hat nichtmal eine Minute gebraucht und ne neue Anmeldung wurde gestartet weil der Gruppenführer gleich gemeint hat "Äh... die Ini ist sch****.... " Das hat er allerdings nicht durchbekommen, da der Rest doch PdC machen wollte.... Der erste der gleich mal niedergemäht wurde von den Reitern war genau dieser Gruppenführer... Jeder der PdC kennt und mal beim reiten draufgeht sieht es eigentlich als selbstverständlich das er wieder reinfliegt und weitermacht.... Nö, hatte er nicht nötig... Ich hab ihn dann gefragt obs nicht möglich wäre das er wieder reinfliegt und weitermacht... "Lol, l2p schlechter Hexer... Du willst MIR was sagen? GS von 3,2k ist soooo grottig... Das hab ich nicht nötig mit meinem GS von 5,2k"   war dann die Antwort (oder so in der Richtung, zumindest der Sinn seiner Worte war derselbe)  die ich von dem Held bekommen habe... Er hat mich nicht 1min lang spielen gesehn, hat keine Ahnung was ich mit meinem Hexer zu leisten vermag oder sonstiges, hauptsache l2p geschrieben..... Nachdem er weg war ging die Ini ohne irgendwelche Probs über die Bühne....

Anderes Beispiel:
Bin mal von einem Bekannten gefragt worden ob ich nicht bei ihnen in Icc10 aushelfen wolle mit meinem Heil-Schami. Ich hab ihn dann gesagt das ICH mein Gear für zu schlecht finde, aber wenn es für sie okay is, komm ich mit... Mein Equip war damals ein bunter Mix aus Items aus allen Raid-Inis bis ICC... GS von ca. 4,8k würd ich mal schätzen.... Sie haben noch ne zeitlang versucht jemand anders zu finden, aber da sie niemanden gefunden haben, haben se nochmal bei mir nachgefragt... Tja, ich glaub ich war bei uns am Server einer der am schlechtest equipten Königsmörder.... und nein, es ist nicht drauf rausgelaufen das der Rest der Gruppe mich durchgezogen hat... wenn ich wo dabei bin dann geb ich immer mein Bestmögliches, und wenn es nicht reicht hab ich auch kein Problem damit zu sagen "Sorry, aber ich halt euch mehr auf als das ich nütze"  Das war zu BC Zeiten schon so, als ich nen Stammplatz in nem recht guten Raid hatte, und das ist auch heute noch so.... 

Aber da sieht man wieder mal wie weit es gekommen ist....


----------



## chevron-9 (10. Mai 2010)

besonders schön finde ich aber das alle über Gearscore rumkotzen (ja, ich finds auch doof), das aber gar nicht die Frage des TE war...

Aber zum Thema GS : DKs sind ja generell unbeliebt, wie auch immer. Ich also mit meinem DK (GS5400 seinerzeit) vor den digitalen Türsteher vio Zita gestellt wegen ICC25... "xyz sagt nein zu dir, auf keinen Fall".... Da mir das bereits mehr als einmal passiert war dachte ich einfach ich fang mal an zu fragen warum die Leute mich nicht mitnehmen... Und erschreckenderweise kamen da sogar sinnvolle Anworten, die mir auch halfen meinen Char weiter zu optimieren... Keine unflätigen, dummen Bemerkungen - sondern "Talentbaum, Verteilung", Glyphen, Sockelungen.... Alles sachen die nicht dramatisch waren, die Leute aber zu bewogen haben mich nicht mitzunehmen.... Nachdem ich diese Punkte alle geändert habe komme ich auch ganz entspannt mit in den ICC25er randoms... so ich das will ^^

So geschehen auf Nera´Thor, Horde....


Gruß


----------



## ChaosX (10. Mai 2010)

Ein gutes beispiel dafür das GimpScore schwachsin ist:

Druiden T9 besser als T10

Das Set Boni von T9 das Verjüngung Krittet ist das beste was man haben kann ich Heile ICC 25 ohne Probleme bin trotzdem aber unter der geforderten GS.


----------



## Ginkohana (10. Mai 2010)

Shendria schrieb:


> Genau deshalb ist auch das Problem so groß mit GS.... logischer Menschenverstand? Meiner Meinung nach ist das heutzutage bei einem Großteil der WoW-Spieler schlicht und einfach nicht mehr vorhanden....
> ..
> ...
> Aber da sieht man wieder mal wie weit es gekommen ist....



Erstmal Gratulation zum Kingslayer, vor allem da ich aus der Geschichte schließe, dass du zu dem Zeitpunkt noch nicht in icc warst.

Du hast vollkommen Recht mit der Aussage, dass man logischen Menschenverstand leider im Moment sehr schwer findet.
Allein die Disskusion würde nicht entstehen wenn dieser vorhanden wäre.

Wenn ich mich hinstelle und Mitglieder für einen 25er suche welcher das Ziel hat über das 1. Viertel hinaus zu kommen (weitester Rnd-Raid in dem ich war stand bei Sindra) dann erwartet man als Mitglied des Raids Kollegen auf dem gleichen Stand.
Wenn ich dann von Spielern angesprochen werde, deren Equipment auf Hero bzw. Ulduar ist dann muss ich mir manchmal doch die unflätigen Antworten verkneifen.

Ich habe nichts gegen Spieler mit geringerem Gearscore mein erstes Mal mit meinem Jägertwink sah so aus wie deines(4,8kgs) und ich habe die Leistung erbracht die zu erbringen war.
Vielleicht habe ich mich nicht richtig ausgedrückt aber es kommt schon allein auf das Verhalten der Person an und dessen Ehrlichkeit.
Wenn mir ein DD sagt, dass er nicht 5k GS hat und der Meinung ist er würde nicht für ICC genügen, zeigt es mir schon, dass er sich wenigstens Gedanken macht.
Jedoch verweise ich Ihn dann höflich auf 10er Gruppen.

Wie gesagt, dieses AddOn, die Equipchecks etc wären alle nicht nötig wenn die Menschen hinter den Charakteren nicht zum Teil so dreist wären und einfach lügen bzw. faul sind.
Jedoch liegt dies wiederum in der Natur des Menschen und diese wird man ausschließlich durch Evolution ändern können und nicht durch nette Worte.




ChaosX schrieb:


> Ein gutes beispiel dafür das GimpScore schwachsin ist:
> Druiden T9 besser als T10
> Das Set Boni von T9 das Verjüngung Krittet ist das beste was man haben kann ich Heile ICC 25 ohne Probleme bin trotzdem aber unter der geforderten GS.



Lies und versuch es zu verstehen:
Gearscore geht hauptsächlich gegen die Leute die sich einfach hinstellen und mitgenommen werden wollen.
Mitgenommen in dem Falle, dass sie zwar sagen sie können die Leistung erbringen doch dies schon von Grund her nicht geht.
Weiterhin mag dies zwar beim Druiden BAUM der Fall sein jedoch nicht bei Eule, Katze, Bär, Pala, DK und und und.
Dein Beispiel ist NICHT gut bestenfalls zeigt es auf, dass gearscore nicht perfekt ist.
Nur weil es nicht auf dich zutrifft kannst du es nicht verallgemeinern.
Wir können gerne einen Test machen: ich habe noch T7, T8 und T9 auf der Bank, dies ziehe ich an und du leitest einen Raid auf ICC25 wobei ich tanke...was meinst du, wer wird eher überleben?
Der T10 Tank mit 6k GS oder ich mit T9 mit 4,5K?


----------



## Mondenkynd (10. Mai 2010)

Ginkohana schrieb:


> Der T10 Tank mit 6k GS oder ich mit T9 mit 4,5K?



Mit keinem Set wenn du keinen Heiler hast 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

...zumal der Unterschied nicht bei 1,5k GS liegt. 

Mache tanken mit T9 & Raiderfahrung besser als wenn man sich von Marken T10 holen geht und 0 Erfahrung hat...


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ginkohana (10. Mai 2010)

Mondenkynd schrieb:


> Mit keinem Set wenn du keinen Heiler hast
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Glückwunsch...du hast dich disqualifiziert....
Aber um dem Fragezeichen über deinem Kopf Abhilfe zu schaffen:


> Das Set Boni von T9 das Verjüngung Krittet ist das beste was man haben kann ich Heile ICC 25 ohne Probleme bin trotzdem aber unter der geforderten GS.





> Wir können gerne einen Test machen: ich habe noch T7, T8 und T9 auf der Bank, dies ziehe ich an und du leitest einen Raid auf ICC25 wobei ich tanke...was meinst du, wer wird eher überleben?
> Der T10 Tank mit 6k GS oder ich mit T9 mit 4,5K?



Und wenn du die Güte gehabt hättest meine Vorposts zu lesen würdest du wissen, dass um den 25er geht in dem der Unterschied sehr wohl etwas ausmacht...
Desweiteren gehe ich bei einer Testumgebung von einem equivalenten Wissensstand aus sprich ohne störende Einflüsse.
Genausogut hättest du sagen können, dass der T10 Tank vll. Kopfschmerzen, nur ein Arm oder Ähnliches hat.


----------



## Shendria (10. Mai 2010)

Danke für den Glückwunsch Ginkohana!  Ganz so mit dem ersten ICC run und Kingslayer war es nicht, aber an meinem Equip hat sich bis dahin nichts getan gehabt (Schattenaccount und so)^^

Ein Addon wie GS hätte keinerlei Chancen wenn die Spieler teilweise ihr Gehirn wieder einschalten würden.
Das mit dem lügen und faul sein hast du auch gut erkannt. 
Seh das bei einem Mitspieler von mir. Magier, dessen Schaden, sagen wir es mal nett, seehr dürftig ist. Ein Bekannter und ich haben ihm versucht mit guten Tips und Tricks weiterzuhelfen, da sein Equip lang nicht so schlecht wäre um die dps-Zahlen zu rechtfertigen. Es hat nicht geholfen, im Gegenteil wurde dann ganz schön gegen uns gewittert.....   Da der 10er Raid bei dem er dabei ist, momentan nicht mal über Saurfang nh rauskommt, bin ich auch schon gefragt worden woran es denn liege... Klar, es lag nicht nur an ihm, es waren noch ein paar dds dabei die nicht über 4k dps gekommen sind, aber trotzdem war er der schlechteste. Ich hab kein Problem damit mit jemanden ein wenig an seinem Char zu "arbeiten" solang ich mich ein wenig damit auskenne und ich sehe, das die Hilfe auch angenommen wird. In dem Fall des Magiers war zwar ersterens gegeben da ich auch schon zu BC wie auch jetzt viel mit meinem Magier gespielt habe, zweiterens aber überhaupt nicht. Jemanden wie ihn würd ich auch nicht in einen Raid mitnehmen.....   Genauso wie er dann mit Aussagen über eine ehem. Gilde von ihm kommt, in der er zu BC zeiten war wie "Ja full Kara equiped und sie haben mich nicht mit BT genommen... "   hmmm.... warum wohl?   Selbst nach dem letzten Nerf hatte man mit full Kara nix in BT zu suchen, außer der Raid konnte es sich leisten und so jemanden just 4 fun mitnehmen....

Solche Menschen sind einfach ein Grund dafür das man leider auf Add ons wie GS zurückgreifen "muss". Nur da es einfach von zuvielen falsch verwendet wird ist es eben Segen und Fluch zugleich.


----------



## RedShirt (10. Mai 2010)

Shendria schrieb:


> Solche Menschen sind einfach ein Grund dafür das man leider auf Add ons wie GS zurückgreifen "muss". Nur da es einfach von zuvielen falsch verwendet wird ist es eben Segen und Fluch zugleich.



Wenn der Spieler nix kann, kann er dasselbe mit T4 wie mit T10.
Nix.


----------



## ChaosX (10. Mai 2010)

Regine55 schrieb:


> Aha und Talent und Skill misst du wie? Außer am Equip und Erfolge lässt sich nicht vorsortieren...Selbst das zeigt nicht, dass derjenige Skill hat...




Ganz einfach
Leute wo ich weis die können spielen und haben gutes equip nehme ich mit
Wen ich rnd mit nehme frage ich erst nach dem wichtigsten atributten
z.b.
AP
Zaubermacht
Live und Rüstung

und wen sie das haben was ich erwarte nehme ich sie mit sollte nicht die leistung kommen die ich erwarte fliegen sie noch vorm ersten boss raus so das vorerst keine eine versaute ID hat.

die leute haben einfach kein gefühl mehr für gute leute wenn es durch das GimpScore gefählscht wird.


----------



## Gerti (10. Mai 2010)

ChaosX schrieb:


> und wen sie das haben was ich erwarte nehme ich sie mit sollte nicht die leistung kommen die ich erwarte fliegen sie noch vorm ersten boss raus so das vorerst keine eine versaute ID hat.
> 
> die leute haben einfach kein gefühl mehr für gute leute wenn es durch das GimpScore gefählscht wird.




Und wie merkst du, dass sie keine Leistung erbringen, wenn ihr bei noch keinem Boss wart?


----------



## Shaila (10. Mai 2010)

Shendria schrieb:


> Solche Menschen sind einfach ein Grund dafür das man leider auf Add ons wie GS zurückgreifen "muss". Nur da es einfach von zuvielen falsch verwendet wird ist es eben Segen und Fluch zugleich.



Nein, das System ist Schuld. Wären Epics noch wertvoll und man würde auf einen Blick alles überschauen können, wäre gearscore nie gekommen. Die Diskussion nie entstanden. Blizzard hat bewirkt, dass die Ausmusterung die es schon immer gab, in ein Addon gepackt wurde, da sie selber den Wert des Epics vollkommen zerstört haben. Dadurch, dass dieser Vergleich nun so offensichtlich da ist, schreien viele auf. Aber anstatt das System zu kritisieren, was der Auslöser für den ganzen Mist ist, wird über Gearscore diskutiert.


----------



## Lari (10. Mai 2010)

ChaosX schrieb:


> Ganz einfach
> Leute wo ich weis die können spielen und haben gutes equip nehme ich mit
> Wen ich rnd mit nehme frage ich erst nach dem wichtigsten atributten
> z.b.
> ...


Die Zahlen kommen auch nur durchs Equip und sagen absolut nichts darüber aus, was der Spieler kann. Gearscore und AP/Zaubermacht/etc. verhalten sich sogar proportional zueinander. Je höher das eine, desto höher auch das andere.



> und wen sie das haben was ich erwarte nehme ich sie mit sollte nicht die leistung kommen die ich erwarte fliegen sie noch vorm ersten boss raus so das vorerst keine eine versaute ID hat.
> 
> die leute haben einfach kein gefühl mehr für gute leute wenn es durch das GimpScore gefählscht wird.



Wie willst du das denn bitte hinbekommen? Nehmen wir ICC als Beispiel:
Die DDs bomben sich munter durch den Trash. DPS als Leistungsanzeige?
Die Heiler langweilen sich, wenn ich als Diszi dabei bin. Alle Melees sind prinzipiell durchgeshieldet, dadurch deutlich tiefere HPS der Raidheiler. Sind die nun schlecht?
Die Tanks stehen und fallen mit den Heilern. Woran machst du fest, dass nicht die Heiler schuld waren? Oder welcher der Heiler war denn dann schuld?

Wie willst du bitte entscheiden, vor dem Bosskampf, wer "schlecht" ist?


----------



## Shendria (10. Mai 2010)

RedShirt schrieb:


> Wenn der Spieler nix kann, kann er dasselbe mit T4 wie mit T10.
> Nix.




Das ist mir schon klar.... es war auch nur ein Beispiel dafür, warum GS es geschafft hat Fuß zu fassen in WoW.  WoW ist in vielen Fällen einfach nur noch ein Ego-Spiel... so leid es mir tut. Wenn man nicht gerade das Glück hat ein paar nette Leute zu kennen, mit denen man was unternehmen kann, ist es teilweise echt traurig was man so alles erleben kann...  Ich glaube langsam wirklich, das ich meistens zur richtigen Zeit die richtigen Leute kennen lernen durft und bis jetzt zumindest nie das Problem hatte, nur wegen fehlendem GS nicht in nem Raid zu landen, in dem auch was weitergeht.  Naja, ausgleichende Gerechtigkeit für meinen Schattenaccount 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 	Die Leute die mich mitnehmen wissen was sie erwartet wenn ich mitkomme, und viele haben schon gemeint das ich mich schlechter sehe, wie ich eigentlich spiele... 

Es bräuchte einfach keine solchen Add-ons wenn man sich selbst zumindest mit gesundem Menschenverstand einschätzen könnte... doch naja... hab ich oben schon geschrieben... ist heutzutage einfach zuviel verlangt in vielen Fällen....


----------



## ChaosX (10. Mai 2010)

Man kann es an vielen faktoren erkennen

ICC wird bei mir selten gebombt daher fallen schwarze schaffe schnell auf zb DPS oder Aufmerksamkeit reagiert er beim ersten mal bei einer ansage oder muss ich ihn mehr mals ansprächen.
Das sind nur 2 der Faktoren die mir aber am wichtigsten sind.


----------



## Shendria (10. Mai 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Nein, das System ist Schuld. Wären Epics noch wertvoll und man würde auf einen Blick alles überschauen können, wäre gearscore nie gekommen. Die Diskussion nie entstanden. Blizzard hat bewirkt, dass die Ausmusterung die es schon immer gab, in ein Addon gepackt wurde, da sie selber den Wert des Epics vollkommen zerstört haben. Dadurch, dass dieser Vergleich nun so offensichtlich da ist, schreien viele auf. Aber anstatt das System zu kritisieren, was der Auslöser für den ganzen Mist ist, wird über Gearscore diskutiert.




Stimmt auch. Genau durch dieses System sind solche Spieler wie oben erwähnt ja erst so stark gekommen. Die "Jeder bekommt alles"-Philosophie war nicht gerade ne Glanzleistung.
Ich verstehe ganz klar alle die sagen, das man auch als Nicht-24/7-Spieler alles zumindest auf normal-mode sehn kann. Jedoch muss ich auch sagen, das man auch schon zu BC-Zeiten nicht 24/7 raiden hat müssen um zumindest in BT zu landen.. Vorallem nach Wegfall der Prequests. Ich habe damals zu "intensiven" Zeiten 3 Abende geraidet, die meiste Zeit aber nur 2.... Also wo da soooo ein großer Aufwand war, weiß ich bis heute nicht.... Meine Einstellung war damals einfach soviel wie möglich zu sehn in einem, für mich, gesunden Rahmen. Das ich damals SWP nicht gesehn hab hat mich nicht wirklich gestört.... auch wenns da auch nur dran gescheitert ist, das es nach dem Nerf war und alle irgendwie die Lust beim raiden verloren haben.


----------



## Gerti (10. Mai 2010)

ChaosX schrieb:


> Man kann es an vielen faktoren erkennen
> 
> ICC wird bei mir selten gebombt daher fallen schwarze schaffe schnell auf zb DPS oder Aufmerksamkeit reagiert er beim ersten mal bei einer ansage oder muss ich ihn mehr mals ansprächen.
> Das sind nur 2 der Faktoren die mir aber am wichtigsten sind.



Wo wird denn in ICC nicht gebombt?
-Sämmtlicher Trash vor dem ersten Boss (außer einzelne Mobs)
-Trash vorm zweiten Boss
-Trash vorm Gunship Battle
- Trash vorm Plague Quater
-Trash vor Dreamwalker und Sindragosa

Hmm bleibt nur noch der Trash vorm Council und Bloodqueen. Wobei wir da nur den ersten Mob focussen und dann auch bomben.
Sprich, überall wo 3 Mobs und mehr sind, kann man bomben, also quasi überall. 
Und wo muss man während dem Trash aufmerksam sein? Also ehrlich gesagt, ich renne immer "Brain AFK" hinterher und bombe stupide alles weg.

Und der "anspruchsvolle" Trash kommt garantiert nicht vorm ersten Boss.


----------



## Ginkohana (10. Mai 2010)

Ich wollte grad eine Antwort auf das Bombthema geben jedoch griff man mir dabei doch vorraus.
*ich verfluche dich Arbeit..*
Ich sehe mehr gebombe als alles andere, selbst als Tankadin steige ich auf Masseneffekte um, damit der Trash bei mir bleibt.


----------



## Ceiwyn (10. Mai 2010)

Ich lasse mal Bilder sprechen... Und das ist kein Einzelfall, dass ich mit dem schwächsten GS gut mithalte. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BlizzLord (10. Mai 2010)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Ich lasse mal Bilder sprechen... Und das ist kein Einzelfall, dass ich mit dem schwächsten GS gut mithalte.



Und dein Screenshot beweißt genau was?
Das einzige was dieser Screen ausdrückt ist das du mit Idioten raiden gehst.

GS kann dafür leider nix 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ceiwyn (10. Mai 2010)

BlizzLord schrieb:


> Und dein Screenshot beweißt genau was?
> Das einzige was dieser Screen ausdrückt ist das du mit Idioten raiden gehst.
> 
> GS kann dafür leider nix
> ...


Und solange diese Leute nicht reif genug sind, sollte GS verboten werden. Genau das war die Argumentation von Blizzard, auf PvP-Realms die Fraktionsbeschränkung aufrecht zu erhalten. Und mit dem gleichen haben sie es dann zugelassen...


Kann ja nicht sein, dass mich der Dungeonbrowser in ICC10 lässt, aber ich nicht mal PDK10 mitgenommen werde. Blizzard wird ja seine Instanzen selbst am besten kennen. Von wegen WoW ist zu leicht... kein Wunder, wenn man dank GS nur noch komplett überequipt in Instanzen geht.


----------



## andanator (18. Mai 2010)

WackoJacko schrieb:


> Gearscore= Gimscore....
> 
> Vote for Skillscore...
> 
> GS sagt nix über den skill aus Punkt



SkillScore for the win - http://www.wowinterf...SkillScore.html


----------



## Regine55 (18. Mai 2010)

andanator schrieb:


> SkillScore for the win - http://www.wowinterf...SkillScore.html




Gearscore macht genau das gleiche. Nur scheinen die meisten einfach keine Ahnung von dem Addon zuhaben bzw wie man benutz...


----------



## Willtaker (18. Mai 2010)

und den mist mit deinem skillscore musstest du gleich in 2 threads posten? na glückwunsch...


----------



## Willtaker (18. Mai 2010)

und den mist mit deinem skillscore musstest du gleich in 2 threads posten? na glückwunsch...


----------



## andanator (18. Mai 2010)

Willtaker schrieb:


> und den mist mit deinem skillscore musstest du gleich in 2 threads posten? na glückwunsch...





Willtaker schrieb:


> und den mist mit deinem skillscore musstest du gleich in 2 threads posten? na glückwunsch...



...bin ganz deiner Meinung, dass doppelt besser hält!


----------



## Fénriswolf001 (18. Mai 2010)

Ich selbst nutze Gearscore auch, allerdings nur um zu sehen wie mein eigener GS ist. Den GS von anderen sehe ich zwar auch, aber das ist ja auch nicht zu vermeiden.

Letztens war ich mit einem meiner DD-Twinks HDR hc.
Nach 3 wipes im Event flüchten die anderen beiden DD's. Die nachgerückten Ersatz-DD's hatten beide einige hundert Punkte weniger GS als die zuvor, das Resultat war aber das das Event auf Anhieb geschafft wurde, sogar mit Erfolg (innerhalb 6 Minuten).

Ich selbst war in AK10 auch schon auf Platz 2 im Dmg, obwohl ich von allen DD's den kleinsten GS hatte.

Fazit: Der GS sagt null über Skill aus. Skill > GS.


----------



## Ymenia (18. Mai 2010)

Kann sonst auch 

http://wtfismygearscore.com/

empfehlen. Nicht viel schnickschnack und man kriegt schnell seine Antworten.


----------



## Kersyl (18. Mai 2010)

Bulllet15 schrieb:


> weiß nich ganz ob ich das jetzt ins richtige forum gepackt hab aber naja....egal.
> also ich hab mir gestern mal sagen lassen das man sich iwie im i-net den gearscore errechnen lassen kann und das einem da iwie angezeigt werden soll was vlt noch falsch gesockelt sein könnte....leider find ich da nix. das einzige was ich gefunden habe ist das addon "gearscore" das zeigt mir zwar meinen (4756) und den gs von anderen spielern an, aber halt ohne weitere infos dazu. ja und da wollt ich mal fragen ob da vlt wer ne seite in petto hat. wenn mir da wer helfen kann wäre ich sehr dankbar.
> MfG Bulllet



Schreib /gs in den chat, dann siehst du wie gut du vom GEAR her bist. ab 4500 Punkten bist du für PDK 25 rdy....Sagt zumindest der GS, aber wenn du noch blaue items hast....naja GS Ist ja schön und gut aber es ist nich sehr genau....Gibt trinkets wie die dunkelmond karte grandeur die ist auch im PDK content noch echt geil^^


----------



## Grimbär (18. Mai 2010)

Hab auch schon leute mit 6k Gs gesehen die net spielen können ebay FTW hald


----------



## nizor (18. Mai 2010)

meiner meinung nach hat gs das ganze game kaputt gemacht.
heute ist es scheiss egal wieviel dps man macht hauptsache man hat ein gs von 6k...


----------

